# Alaskan cold smoker - true genius!



## jirodriguez (Dec 13, 2009)

OK, so our salesman from Alsaska came down and we started talking about smoked salmon, and he told me about a great way to do a cheap and super easy cold smoker. Here is a hand sketch of what he does...



This is a geat method, he just fills the screen up with whatever flavor of chips he wants to use and puts it in the bottom of an old fridge with the door seal removed and racks arranged above it with the salmon.

The labeled parts shown are a coffee can, light socket, 75W light bulb, and a stainless steel screen mesh. Basic construction is to drill a hole in the side of the can that fits the end of the light bulb, pass bulb through can and screw into socket, drape screen mesh into can so it just drapes over the bulb. Then fill it with chips plug it in and about 5 minutes later you got smoke with almost no heat.

This would be great for doing cheese! He did mention it would be good to have a case of bulbs, somtimes a bulb will burn out, other times it will last for several smokes.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Dec 25, 2009)

I do a similar thing with a 15 oz can and use a soldering iron for the heat source.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah, but, wouldn't the chip ash land around and on the light bulb?  Or perhaps I'm missing something in the design.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 25, 2009)

I need to make something like this contraption so I can use it for my sausages smokes. It looks really easy too.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 25, 2009)

Interesting Theory ...


----------



## solaryellow (Dec 25, 2009)

That would definitely be easier.

I don't think it will hit the temps you are looking for Mark.


----------

